# Need help with choosing equipment location



## Keowulf (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm having a new house built and it's been very difficult to find a room that could fit a home theater decently, but i've compromised with my wife on a house and it has a loft I think I can make work. I plan on blocking out the window, which is where I will also be putting a projector screen. I plan to do two rows of seating. I also plan to have 3 sets of very heavy curtains that i can block off the halls when i'm watching a movie as well as block out everything behind the loft essentially. The dotted lines in the attached image are approximately where I'd plan to have my curtains. I plan to eventually have a dolby atmos 7.1.4 setup, but my dilemma is where I should put my equipment. I put some possibilities in orange boxes and rectangles on the image but I was curious on your guys expert opinions? I definitely do not want to disturb the two north-most closets as those will be the kids rooms. The room i put a rectangle in the closet would probably be my office so that would probably be ok.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen some installs where a stage was built for the screen with the equipment being under the stage with doors on the front of the stage to access the equipment. If you go this route...make sure you allow enough space for air, and I would install fans to keep it cool. Other than that I would make a cabinet or cut a hole in the wall and flush mount your equipment to it with access being from another room.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Definitely not #2 because that’s a potential subwoofer location. I’d pick #1. In-wall racks are really cool-looking, and having rear access from the closet is a bonus (as opposed to having one of those racks that has to come out of the wall and turn to access).

Since you have a dedicated room I’d pass on the in-wall speakers, at least for the front three. For the price they don’t sound nearly as good as free-standing.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

